# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  زعيم السودان VS هلال الفاشر

## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شئ فى الارض ولا  فى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*للهم انصر الزعيم البلد
اللهم انصر سيد البلد
اللهم انصركبير البلد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
أينما ذهب ولعب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر لزعيم البلد و كبيرها
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اللهم انصر المريخ علي هلال الفاشر وعلي التحكيم وعلي الاتحاد العام

اللهم خيب ظنهم وشتت شملهم واهزهم شرهزيمة

اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ في هذه المباراة
والمباراة القادمة في الفاشر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## aboali

*[ رئيس بعثة الاحمر (للزعيم) : عبدالتام : لايوجد ما يمنعنا تحقيق الفوز اليوم .]نتمنى النصر للزعيم ولكن مايضير رئيس البعثة اذا قال ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*منتصرين بأذن الله

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا يا الله اليوم وكل يوم 


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المباراة الساعة كم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  غرفة عمليات الزعيم 

 نجحت (غرفة عمليات الزعيم) في  الكشف علي  التشكيلة المتوقعة التي سيدفع بها الجهاز الفني المريخي بقيادة  البلجيكي  لوك ايمال من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمي .. علي جعفر .. امير  كمال .. مازن  شمس الفلاح .. مصعب عمر .. علاء يوسف.. عمر بخيت ..كوفي  فرانسيس.. تراوري  .. محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة...بكري المدينه 
 المكتب الاعلامي  


*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي هلال الفاشر نصرا مبين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي هلال الفاشر نصرا مبين



اللهم امين،،
اخبار الصحة يا زعيم،،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#‏روابط_البث_المباشرâ€¬â€«#‏الدوري_السودانيâ€¬ ‏‎smile‎‏ رمز تعبيري
â€«#‏الهلال_الفاشرâ€¬ & â€«#‏المريخâ€¬
 كمبيوتر http://www.alamalkura.space/kura1.html
 جوال http://www.alamalkura.space/kura3.html
 كمبيوتر+ جوال http://www.alamalkura.space/kura2.html
 مشاهدة ممتعة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الكورة الساعة كم
*

----------


## kampbell

*بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد  في ضرب هلال الفاشر  من بدري  و بدون اصابات او بطاقات 

اللهم نصرك يا كريم 
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*تااااااااااانى
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*




غايتو أرضية دلجة عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 

والله الاتحاد العام دا لا يحترم أنديته ولا مسابقته، وذلك بالموافقة على اللعب في البلدات دي 

معقولة لكن
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*بسم الله بالتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بسم الله نبدأ
جمال سالم امير على جعفر مصعب شمس الفلاح
عمر بخيت علاء الدين كوفى تراورى بكرى عنكبه 
بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## zoal

*بالله يا شباب راقبوا اللاعب الإسمو مصعب
ده .. عشان ما أظلموا بي رايي فيهو
أي تمريرة طالعة منو خاطئة لعب
عشوائي الحاجة الوحيدة 
البعرفا ينقز زي 
كورة التنس
*

----------


## zoal

*عنف متعمد ... خشونة مقصودة
الله يستر .. يا رب نصرك 
وسترك 

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*دافووووووري
*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله ما شاء الله مناصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لاعبين هلال الفاشر عتالة عاوزين يهرشوا اللعيبة والحكم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يااااااااارب نصرك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 41 ومازال التعادل السلبي قائما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال الفاشر يتقدم بشكوي للاتحاد العام قبل بداية المباراة في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب المريخ محمد شمس الفلاح  
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ولاهجمه خطره واحده اوتسديده 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*محتاجين لابراهومة او اي لاعب في الوسط غير كوفي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي وسط اداء رتيب من المريخ 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*يمارسون ضغط رهيب على الحكام لاعبين زايد جمهور اعتقد موصنهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى 
*

----------


## mub25

*كوفى ما عنده اى دور
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*نحتاج لابراهومة والنعسان
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الجلافيط شماشة
بقيادة الجزار صلاح الامين لاعب الجلفوط السابق ولاعب الامل اللى ضرب ايداهور والان شغال فى تراورى
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*اسوأ شوط
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المدرب ده شكله تعبان
ماقادرين نغلب الفريق التعبان
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كان اسوا قرار لعب مباريات الفاشر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بداية الشوط الثانى 
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيير في المريخ خروج عنكبة ودخول اوكرا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج عنكبه ودخول اكرا 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الاداء سيء للغاية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضفر بديلا لكوفى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ
ضفر بديلا لكوفي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*75 دقيقة والتعادل السلبي مازال قائما

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ

عبده جابر بديلا لعلاء الدين يوسف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطا خيالي من علي جعفر يضع كرة سهلة تحت اقدام احمد عادل يضيعها بغرابة 
فرصة هدف لهلال الفاشر الحمدلله عدت على خير

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*على كارثه الله يسترنا معاهو 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الوقت الرسمي للمباراة
والتعادل سيد الموقف

و5 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع

*

----------


## Kajouma

*لو كان هذا شكل الزعيم في هذا الموسم، كان الله في عوننا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بالتعادل السلبى 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*قدر الله وما شاء فعل
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحمدلله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*الاسوأ فى القادم
                        	*

----------


## golden

*دي نهاية البسمع كلام الاتحاد واقتراحات زكي عباس
قرعة جات باسطة ومطابقة للتغييرات الحصلت في الفريق والاعداد الغير مكتمل بلعب ستة مباريات في الخرطوم تجهز الفريق بهدوء وبدعم الجمهور
مافي اي فايدة فنية من مباريات الولايات دي حاليا والاصابات حاتزيد
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*فعلاً المريخ بلع الطعم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لجنة ونسي سمعا وطاعا
لو قالو ليهم العبو مباراة كل يوم حيقولو حاضر
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*ومباراة المريخ أخطر من الهلال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مدرب مشاغب ليس الا 
لاعبى هلال الفاشر طوال القامه ومع ذلك اصر لاعبى المريخ 
على الارسال الطويل العالى 
اكرا لم يجد سوى كره واحده فقط فى كل المده التى شارك فيها 
تبديل لا معنى له قضى بخرج كوفى وادخال ضفر 
تبديل لا ادرى ما فائدته ومع خرج كوفى واختفاء ضفر فقد المريخ فرصة التبديل 
مع يقينى ان الطريقه التى لعب بها المدرب عقيمه لايمكن عن طريقها احراز اى هدف 
الا بالصدفه 
هلال الفاشر ليس بالفريق الذى ينتزع من المريخ نقطه لو كان المريخ يلعب بخطة تكتيكيه 
تضرب التكتل الدفاعى 
طبعا حايطلع لى البعض ويقول لى المدرب جديد ولسه بجرب وماعارف ايه 
بالله عليكم على جعفر دا ما وقف دقات قلوبكم ؟؟؟
هديتين لو وجدت مهاجم حقيقى كان الرماد كال حماد 
اين كريم الحسن المحترف الدولارى واين عطرون ؟؟؟
واين امير دامر 
على جعفر ليس مكانه لا فى التشكيله ولافى الاحتياطى حتى 
الله يستر من القادم 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا الدين على عثمان
					

فعلاً المريخ بلع الطعم



*************
منطق العاجز 
اين المريخ ؟؟؟
هل انت مقتنع ان المريخ لعب اليوم ؟؟؟
باى خطة كان يلعب؟؟؟
لا لعب ولا نتيجه مع فريق انهزم من نيل شندى 
اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ الله يصبرنا 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تسرع اللعيبه ضيع فوز سهل لكن على السجمان دا مشكله كبيييييييييييييييييييييره

*

----------


## kramahmad

*الوضع الخلي فاروق جبره ومحمد موسى ينسحبو من العمل في المريخ وضع ماهو تمام ديل ابناء المريخ ومافيهم اي كلام-الشغلانه جايطه في المريخ الله يكون في العون
*

----------


## مغربي

*مع التيم دا والمدرب دا الحمد لله طلعت درون والله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*صحيح اداء اللاعبين مش كويس ولكن فردية استفادة المريخ من تعديل البرمجة افريقيا كذبة من الاتحاد صدقتها ادارة الزعيم بالله عليكم هل هذا الفريق ( هلال ) يمكن ان يفيد حتى اذا كسب الزعيم المباراة وبعدد وافر من الاهداف .. بالعكس اذا ادى المريخ سته اسابيع فى الخرطوم الفائدة كانت تكون اكبر لان مساندة القاعدة تحفيز للاعبين وضمان الفوز وبالتالى الاستمرار فى الصدارة وتفادى الارهاق بالسفر واللعب فى استاد النفعة المعروفة والدخول فى معمعة الافريقية بمعنويات عالية ..
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aboali
					

[ رئيس بعثة الاحمر (للزعيم) : عبدالتام : لايوجد ما يمنعنا تحقيق الفوز اليوم .]نتمنى النصر للزعيم ولكن مايضير رئيس البعثة اذا قال ان شاء الله 



 امس كتبت الكلام ده وقلت نقدم مشيئة الله مافى حد رد على لكن نقود قدر الله وما شاء فعل
                        	*

----------

